# What gets under your skin the most?



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

What just drives you crazy while painting and modeling?

Is it spilling that pot of paint, slicing your finger with an exacto knife, dropping that freshly painted model on the floor?

Mine is when I'm down to my last fine detail brush and i go to wipe it off and a bunch of the hairs come out...especially if it's the brush I need to finish the models I'm working on. Just drives me nuts!


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Spilling paint all over my jeans, that or when someone bumps me.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Painting more so than modeling. I spill paint and have shaky hands so paint paint *everywhere*.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Using Super Glue- I can never seem to avoid sticking my fingers to things.
One time I stuck my hands to my painting desk and tried to wrench them off with one swift motion...it hurt a lot.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Fucking metal models that won't stick with parts too small to pin. Sexy style demonettes, aaaarrrrrrgh. The bloody arms never stick. And Obliterator claws/weapons. 
Extreme anger generators.
The cutting yourself bit happens all the time. Doesn't bother me too much. At one stage i cut my thumb so badly i was bleeding everywhere. I had a Kharn on the desk ready to base. I almost decided to base him in a pool of real human blood, i had so much to spare apparently. Hygene issues got the better of me though.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> Fucking metal models that won't stick with parts too small to pin. Sexy style demonettes, aaaarrrrrrgh. The bloody arms never stick. And Obliterator claws/weapons.
> Extreme anger generators.


You should try putting a penitent engine together. 

RRRRRRRAAAAAAGGGGGGGEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh yes I forgot the superglue aspect.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Arbite said:


> You should try putting a penitent engine together.
> 
> RRRRRRRAAAAAAGGGGGGGEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!


Pinning is the answer to that.

Yea, it's super glue for me as well..well more to do with the fact that 'this' brand adheres quicker/slower to 'that' brand, irregardless of price paid for it.

Or sticking an arm to a model takes 30 secs for one and the next arm takes 30 bloody minutes.

Drives me :crazy:

The best super glue I've found is Zap A Gap..works brilliant on Resin.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

METAL MODELS specifially Hydras that are not properly scaled, never fit right into the holes, etc.


----------



## Inquisitor_Win (Jun 9, 2010)

Arbite said:


> You should try putting a penitent engine together.
> 
> RRRRRRRAAAAAAGGGGGGGEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!


_Looks at his disassambled Penitent Engine and the 2 wasted tubes of super glue_ :headbutt: Yeah, I know the feeling.


What really drives me crazy is looking at a model I thought I had finished and noticing unpainted details. Extra points if I notice it while deploying them during a game!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Time.... I am not a patient person by anyone’s standards.


----------



## HighMarshalIain (May 19, 2009)

Green Stuff! Ha Ha

But in all seriousness I hate HATE super glue, I got stuck to my Painting desk too! I was putting together my Obliterators and got stuck becasue I used to much.

The one thing that makes it the worst is not blending colors right the second time around. Running out of custom Blue, or Red and then having to make more and not getting it right so the models look different UGH :headbutt:

~HighMarshalIain


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

HighMarshalIain said:


> Green Stuff! Ha Ha
> 
> But in all seriousness I hate HATE super glue, I got stuck to my Painting desk too! I was putting together my Obliterators and got stuck becasue I used to much.
> 
> ...


the custom colours thing is part of the reason I never use a true mixed colour for my armies unless its for special characters.

to avoid the army looking off from the paints not mixing the same way, unless its intended.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

Super Glue, and painting a small detail, and my hand trembles, getting a smal dot of red on the white armor of the model. 
but i try to avoid metal models if at all possible.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

defiantly metal models and the pricking the finger with an exacto knife, super glue is the stuff of the devil causing me to glue a daemonette arm to a glass table and obamas face (from a news paper) to my elbow


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

ghazghkull-killyork said:


> defiantly metal models and the pricking the finger with an exacto knife, super glue is the stuff of the devil causing me to glue a daemonette arm to a glass table and obamas face (from a news paper) to my elbow


almost glued my hand to my laptop


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Inquisitor_Win said:


> What really drives me crazy is looking at a model I thought I had finished and noticing unpainted details. Extra points if I notice it while deploying them during a game!


As a painter, this is the one thing that gets under my skin in the hobby.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

What's get under my skin the most is sharp pointy metal models and my model knife. Other than that the unopredictability of super glues adhesive effectiveness on metal models especially when it's GW super glue!


----------



## Filthy (Jun 9, 2010)

I've only just started but the thing I hate the most is not knowing what colours to do. I just sit and stare at pots of paint for 30 minutes, give up and look at ones on the internet.

Once I know what colours I'm doing its pretty good so far. I say so far because I've only done 6 miniatures in total!!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

when i come up with a paint scheme that is beyond my talents


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

completely painting a metal model and noticing 1 tiny bit of flash I forgot to cut off.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I hate dry fitting a model only to drop something and then spend the next 10 mins with a torch looking for a head.

I also hate painting 5 or 6 layers on a section of armour only to slip and get a smudge of black on it whilst doing another section.


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

What I really really do not like is elaborate greenstuffing.

When I want to do a lot of greenstuffing on a fig, I get going, and all of a sudden, whilst doing one detail, I notice I put my thumb (or other finger) on a bit I carefully modelled a couple of minutes before.:headbutt:

That's when I get really angry, and know I have to stop and wait for it to cure before I can continue the next day


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Super glue drives me insane. It seems Metal to Plastic just doesnt want to hold, as I have reglued the arms of one of my Havocs at least 5 times while painting, and once since its completion. I also hate when I'm painting and dont notice that once little hair that draws a nice colored line across something I already finished


----------



## Endymion (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree on the superglue front, I managed to stick both hands to a Tomb King model and had to make my way downstairs to seek parental help, using my feet to open doors. :\


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I just spent the entire weekend painting some models, then go back to paint the details and my cat decided he want's to headbutt my arm when I'm painting. And super glue.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Ironically, Painting skin.

I just cannot seem to do it.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

When you step on night goblin spears :angry:

Skar


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

When you've been putting models together for a while, and the superglue starts to get caked around the nozzle...

But it's aweful handy when you cut yourself with the modeling knife and need something to stop the bleeding superglue>bandaid


----------



## calon (Jul 12, 2010)

Inquisitor_Win said:


> What really drives me crazy is looking at a model I thought I had finished and noticing unpainted details. Extra points if I notice it while deploying them during a game!


That really gets me going. I went back earlier today to add some details on an Imperial Guard squad I hadn't touched for about two weeks. While highlighting the armour, I found a part of the pant leg that was unpainted. Grrr!


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

When you assemble a metal model (even if you pin it), spend ages painting it and then drop it even half a foot and the arm comes off. No matter how much you faff the arm NEVER goes back on properly, and either leaves a glaring white patch or a huge crack that wasn't there before.

the old metal Marine Devastators were some of the worse offenders (though they often refused to even go together anyway)


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Sometimes When I spray models with the primer it comes out dusty so my models are rarely smooth and often look shite or I have to file the parts I can down and do it again.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

CaptainBudget said:


> When you assemble a metal model (even if you pin it), spend ages painting it and then drop it even half a foot and the arm comes off. No matter how much you faff the arm NEVER goes back on properly, and either leaves a glaring white patch or a huge crack that wasn't there before.
> 
> 
> > That's why I refuse to buy any metal ones that and the nightbringer, is arms wouldn't stay.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Painting, then dropping, a miniature.

Drives me berserk, especially if said mini disintegrates on contact with the floor!


----------



## Progodon (Jun 28, 2010)

When my cat steals my models.
Its been 2 days since I lost my halfway painted ork warboss.
Sucks having a big house :/


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Painting, and you're like this is going really well. THen you finish, and you're like... Meh, I should have done better


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Running low on paint and knowing that I've got to travel all the way to Maidstone because the miserable sod who runs the shop in Chatham is never bloody there!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Dropping things. 

For someone who's played guitar for more years than I care to remember and is also now working hard at the fairly dextrous pastime that is sculpting, I sometimes have all the dexterity of a fucking jellyfish on PCP. I'll spend ages concentrating really hard on something intricate, hold it up to look at it under the light...and *DURP*! Clumso The Wonder Tard strikes again, dropping it on the floor so either the carefully-constructed bunch of bits breaks apart, or the carefully-sculpted bit of green stuff is deformed and covered in carpet hairs. Then swearing happens.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Using super glue, I find I usually glue my fingers together, before the model sets. The worse thing is when the glue does set i find im also attached and break the bit off trying to free my fingers


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

When you have to keep on trying to make your brush have a fine tip. Drives me insane when the bristles go all flayed 

Skar


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

For me it is starting to finding a task (cleaning flash, painting a highlight, &c.) tedious less than half way through doing it. So I find myself either stopping and feeling guilty, or pressing on and starting to rush it.

I think most of the breaks I have taken in the middle of units are due to not being able to restart a particular task.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

drilling a hole in my finger cause the pin vice slipped and tzeench daemon models never stay together


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

The point of my scalpel when i manage to scrape a bit too hard again.

The fact that you never seem to have the "one" paint you want to use.
You may have, just like me, more pots of paint then models, but you never have the "one" paint.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

For me its painting large amounts of the same model, Im fine for the comand squads and one off models but the rank and file troops that get me.
I play IG infantry and have over 100 models left to paint, befor I permit my self to buy more=[


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

Two Words
BattleSuit Ankles. When youjr broadside drops a couple inches and the ankles give way.


----------



## Keith (Jul 26, 2010)

You guys that glue your fingers together should try gel type superglue, it doesn't run everywhere. I've been using it a lot lately and haven't glued anything that wasn't supposed to be yet.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Simple answer: Metal models and the joys associated with assembling them. And then trying to figure out HOW to transport said fiddly metal model without the arms/whatnot snapping off in transit. 

For the Nid players out there- The pain that is the Venomthrope model.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Dropping things.
> 
> ...and *DURP*! Clumso The Wonder Tard strikes again........


Comedy gold right there. Now everyone at work thinks i am a spastic.

One other thing i dislike intensly. Yellow. Amongst the hundreds of models that i have painted i have two Alpha legion marines disguised as space wolves. Do you think I could achieve just two smooth yellow shoulder pads? No. Not even a little bit. So now these two have grey pads. I don't do yellow any more.


----------



## Armorum Ferrum (Jul 24, 2010)

Removing Forgeworld resin Flash from titans... You probably could build a land raider with what's left...


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

The Doberman of chaos deciding noe is when she wants to cuddle on me at 92lbs. Typically when painting eyes and highlighting she attempts to crawl into my cell structure.


----------



## Patapon13 (Apr 26, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> never fit right into the holes, etc.


Thats what she said : )


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

I hate dropping Greenstuff you just that second made and spending valuable time looking for it. When I can't find it and give up I make some more conservatively, and then when thats used oh look what turned up... My blob of GS that is now unusable... 

Another thing that gets me going is when you're setting up for a game and the centre piece model in your force is snapped in a critical place, of course I forgot my glue and because my GW is so tight I have to use a cripple that is supposed to be my commander etc.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I hate:-

Realising too late that you just used your tea/coffee as the water jar, brings a new meaning to "green tea".
That rogue drop of water that you didn't dry off your brush properly running down and turning your carefully painted teeth into a bleached bone mouth wash.
The cat headbutt thing happens to me to. Why do they do that?


----------



## catacan (Nov 29, 2008)

I personally hate the process of pinning, especially metal models, especailly due to the fact its my own fault i have to do it, otherwise my 80 + sisters will not sit on their custom bases


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

When you end up attempting a "display standard" on your sternguard marines. Then realising it will be just too long to do the entire squad, mainly 'cause I'm a sloooow painter.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 29, 2010)

SonofVulkan said:


> I hate:-
> 
> Realising too late that you just used your tea/coffee as the water jar, brings a new meaning to "green tea".


Huzzah! I'm not the only one! :biggrin:




SonofVulkan said:


> That rogue drop of water that you didn't dry off your brush properly running down and turning your carefully painted teeth into a bleached bone mouth wash.


Oh the pain, the pain! :headbutt:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

My greatest hate is cleaning mold lines and flash. I really hate it, its just so mind numbingly tedious. This is especially the case when the mold goes right across something intricate like the heat vents on a plasma gun.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

humakt said:


> My greatest hate is cleaning mold lines and flash. I really hate it, its just so mind numbingly tedious. This is especially the case when the mold goes right across something intricate like the heat vents on a plasma gun.


Quoted for truth.
This is why there are visible mould lines on the complex buts of my std troops. I try to get rid of the main ones but there is allways more.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

what annoys me is when i put my tools down for a second to do something they've somehow going missing only to find them 5 mins later under something else, then theres of course mold lines and green stuff drying out to quick


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Tyranid metal models... Really... You need the patience of a saint and a whole load of green stuff.. You just about have to pin everything and force everything into its socket.. 

Dont get me started with the legs on Tyrant/Hive Guard.. You cant paint them once they are assembled either because they are so chunky..

That leads me to the Venomthrope.. Which I actually threw across a room when I saw how poorly the pieces came together.. Games workshop... you should be ashamed of yourselves..

I made a vow a week ago never to buy another metal GW model so I reckon thats the most annoying.. METAL MODELS.. PLEURK..

At least with plastic mold lines you know that once you have painted them there is a good chance they will stand the test of time..


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Probably getting my hands stuck with super glue, I've torn chunks out of my skin causing my parents to have bring me to the hospital because the bleeding wont stop. Worst part is I've done it multiple times now so the doctors know my name and why I'm there whenever they see me. I also hate it when a bit a plastic glue goes where you dont want it and you realise to late that it happened. It's also bad when you cut off your fingernail with a hobby knife, never use it when you are really tired...


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

What gets under my skin?

Anal-retentive painter/modellers who like to point out that "You missed a bit of flash there" or "You missed a spot with paint."

The reason I got out of napoleonics. I don't need them in my 40kays, too.


----------



## Yochanan (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't know about under my skin, but getting glue on my skin sure aggitates me! and even in well ventilated places I find the glue makes me feel like shit sometimes.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

putting something on a model and being happy with it, then later on another model seeing something that would look much better and you now hate the look of the model...


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

Never, ever had a problem with metal models. Get yourself a pin vise drill and some appropriate pinning wire and you'll never have a metal model lose a limb again.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

the sharp smell of superglue, that stings in the inside of your nose, and you start to go light-headed.

:| EXCUSE ME, IM TRYING TO MODEL SOMETHING.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

Painting model and then missing a tiny little bit but not noticing it until your friend points it out :angry:
Also when youve just spent 5 HOURS super gluing on abbadons head and half way through a battle it falls off. FOR NO REASON WHATSOEVER.:threaten:
Or when I move my raptors and the bases stay where they were...


----------



## sonofchaotica (Nov 29, 2009)

Having forgeworld models arrive with the guns bent into spirals with huge bubble gaps in them..... its like the macdonalds paradox why can't it be like in the pictures?? :ireful2:
foot stamp over :grin:


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Playing WFB now after a good 10 year break.... the things that annoy me the most with it.

1). GW decided to make rank and file figures with poses that will refuse to rank up simply and I spend literally hours trying to work out poses for figures so that units of spears and halberds in ranks will fit and sit together. How simple would it have been to think.... gee these have to rank up strait lets do a pose so they can be ranked up quickly!

2). Primer that refuses to not look chalky.... you spend hours assembling a unit, go to spray it and bam.... chalk spray all over your figures. (this depresses me with my units a lot if I have spent hours assembling!)

3). Large metal models that as everyone has stated won't fit together neatly without looking like hi my name is spaz and I have a 4mm hole running from where my arm is meant to hit my body.

4). People who love to comment on your own painting or attempts.... and then have completely grey or black armies that have never seen anything but undercoat.

5). Personal gripe...... when somebody walks past and says that looks great and picks up a freshly washed or drybrushed figure and then smudges everything or leaves a finger print mark on a cloak etc.....


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i hate witch hunter tanks.... SURE! lets make a giant plastic do-dad to slap on top of a rhino with weird notches for the little details... which never line up and live huge nasty looking gaps....

or a GIANT pipe organ on the said do-dad which takes 2+ hours per chunk with a DREMEL to get them to sit flush with one another....

so... i hate, hate, HATE that...


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Mold lines ! damn them all to hell >.<


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

when the container on the cheap super glue I use breaks and spills all over


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

When i finish painting a model and take some pictures and i don't notice all the mistakes i made untill i put them up on the site... 

woog out!


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Alexious said:


> 4). People who love to comment on your own painting or attempts.... and then have completely grey or black armies that have never seen anything but undercoat.


:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## hotter dog (May 10, 2010)

My main frustration comes from misaligning pupils, and bumping into a neatly blended piece of cloth with black or blue.
That usually happens when the paint on the pallet has already dried and I have to spend ages blending again.
Also dropping pieces, especially the smaller ones. (I lost the pointing hand from the terminator librarian like that. :headbutt

And the impulse buys when I know I won't have the motivation to finish them,
poor nightbringer and high elf dragon. :blush:

But luckily I have never cut myself or glued my fingers together, *knocks on wood.


----------

